#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 獸典3活動徵稿文

## lion

沉寂多時的獸典即將甦醒….
獸典3活動開跑了請見獸典文宣網頁
http://lion.furrynet.com/
本次有報導、小說、主題畫作、自由創作，
４種活動徵求稿件，歡迎獸人愛好者參與創作！

[為保障您個人隱私，請用正式報名的管道，避免直接回文報名，謝謝]

----------

